# dexterciyo ha aportado sus primeros 2.000



## Calambur

Hola, *dexterciyo*:
No nos cruzamos mucho en el Sólo Español, pero he visto tus comentarios en otro foro. Me gustan, siempre son concisos y claros -rara virtud-.
*¡Felicitaciones!*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡uhuhuh....felicitaciones por los 2000!!*
Tampoco nos cruzamos tanto, pero siempre es interesante leer las disquisiciones del marcianito ¿? canario .​


----------



## roxcyn

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## la_machy

Hola compañero ¡BLUE! *¡¡Felices 2,000!!*

Me encanta encontrarte en los hilos y leer tus aportes siempre de tanta ayuda.

Ojalá sean muchísimos más y poder compartirlos.

Aquí te dejo algo en azul, espero te guste




Marie


----------



## Rayines

la_machy said:


> Hola compañero ¡BLUE! *¡¡Felices 2,000!!*
> 
> Me encanta encontrarte en los hilos y leer tus aportes siempre de tanta ayuda.
> 
> Ojalá sean muchísimos más y poder compartirlos.
> 
> Aquí te dejo algo en azul, espero te guste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie


Marie, yo no sé qué pasa, pero me parece que dexterciyo no es amigo de los festejos, no viene por aquí......, ¿será que no ve luz encendida?


----------



## dexterciyo

¡Anda, qué emoción! Gracias por las felicitaciones. Ni sabía que existía un foro para esto... Tanto tiempo por aquí, y mira que no saberlo.  Si no es porque me avisó Calambur.

Estoy muy agradecido, de verdad. Gracias por las bonitas palabras. 

Un fuerte abrazo para todos.


----------



## Zarcero

¡Hola guey!  ¡Y Felicidades!


----------



## swift

Llego con algo de retraso pero en realidad llego temprano para desearte unos felices 3000 (por anticipado).

Nos hemos cruzado un par de veces, y hemos tenido algunos intercambios vía MP. Me encanta leer tus aportaciones. Cada una de ellas con mucho acierto y mano izquierda. Ah no, ¿qué no era diestro? Bueno, digamos que ambidextro...

¡Larga vida a Dexterciyo!

Amistad,


José


----------



## chamyto

Como casi siempre , con retraso.

Pero más vale tarde que nunca

Felices inminentes 3000 posts


----------

